# How to send a polite "EFF YOU" to someone who you would think would know better...



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm taught to assume positive intent at work.

That's leaking over into my personal life, and I hate it, because then it means that when I get an e-mail from my booking inquiry form on my website, or to my Facebook business page inbox, I immediately start to positively assume that it's a client inquiry.

TODAY'S disappointment was the following:




> C D says:
> 
> Hi my name is C. My daughter and I own a Modeling/Runway Fashion Show business. We will be holding an event in Nashville in March and we are looking for Photographers that would be interested in coming to the event and shooting photos of the kids walking the runway! Photographers would shoot behind the scenes and while on runway, they would watermark the images and post them and can offer them for sale for parents to purchase if they wish. So there is an opportunity for the photographers to get their name out to new potential customers and to benefit from the show.
> 
> ...






> C,
> 
> I am currently unavailable to shoot without compensation. If any of your models local to this area would like to have a session dedicated to building their portfolio with professionally shot images, at a later date occurring after the event, please feel free to send them my way. I will be more than happy to set up a pre-shoot consultation with them to discuss their needs for their session and the costs associated.
> 
> ...






> C D says:
> Thanks so much for getting back with us! Right now we are only sending models to those who are offering prizes If you would like to donate a session for winners and then take extras to sale perhaps.
> 
> If not thats ok Thanks for getting back to us !



Now I admittedly COULD have just left it there... I could have... but I'm *HARDCORE* PMSing right now, and I relish any opportunity to release my PMS-induced wrath on anyone other than my husband, so that I can continue to move forward happily in my marriage...  :lmao:

SO... instead of letting it go... I wrote her back:



> And I assumed as much. I was just offering, just in case there was anyone who would like a full dedicated session, verses just 5 shots after the event.
> 
> As it stands right now, that method of working does not fit in with my brand or business model, as I like to develop a relationship with my clients prior to our actual session. I feel that it produces better images, and results and happier clients in the end.
> 
> ...



TRANSLATION= "You can take your stupid runway show and shove it up where the sun don't shine" = *[CENSORED ADULT LANGUAGE]*

And the REASON I say she should know better... is because APPARENTLY... apparently... she's a photographer as well... although I promise you the NEWBIES here, generally speaking, probably know their way around a camera better than that broad. To give you an idea... I looked her up and I don't even think she has a website. Just her Facebook page. And her pricing and information is writing within Facebook Notes on that page. She doesn't even have a free Wix page. Which irritates me further... I'm not the best photographer in the world... I have a lot of learning to do still... but if you LOOK at my work... I mean... do I REALLY... REAAAAAALLY come across as someone who would just... I dunno... give it all away and then some?

C'mon man.

Wake the f*** up.

GAH! I hate people. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

/rant


----------



## Tiller (Feb 5, 2014)

Interesting.....but now tell us what you really think.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Interesting.....but now tell us what you really think.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

I just really needed to vent. it's been a rough week or 2. :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

AND THERE IS NO WINE IN THIS HOUSE
WHY IS ALL THE WINE GONE?!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope your lenses are clean. lol


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I hope your lenses are clean. lol



My lenses? 

I'm... confused...


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 5, 2014)

Sending a polite FU is quite easy.  Just remember, Caligraphy and some of that heavy bond manilla paper, your all set.  Make sure to put some extra flourish on the F.  People really appreciate it when you go that extra mile.

Funny thing about people, they have this really awful tendancy to assume that everyone else thinks just like they do - I have little doubt that this "broad" probably would have jumped at the opportunity to be asked to shoot at any event even if it was for free.  As a result naturally she just assumes that everyone else would as well.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Sending a polite FU is quite easy.  Just remember, Caligraphy and some of that heavy bond manilla paper, your all set.  Make sure to put some extra flourish on the F.  People really appreciate it when you go that extra mile.
> 
> Funny thing about people, they have this really awful tendancy to assume that everyone else thinks just like they do - I have little doubt that this "broad" probably would have jumped at the opportunity to be asked to shoot at any event even if it was for free.  As a result naturally she just assumes that everyone else would as well.



You're 100% right... but it still irritates me.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 5, 2014)

Your a bit of a phsyco i wouldn't want get on the wrong side of you


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Your a bit of a phsyco i wouldn't want get on the wrong side of you



AND DON'T YOU EVER FORGET IT! 

It's the Latina in me... That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  I married into my last name. It's a coverup.  :lmao:


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 5, 2014)

She might just be hittin' up every photographer she can. Some people will try anything... she'll probably find some suckers to do it and the pictures won't be that good and the models will start dropping out cause they got crappy pictures and what she's trying to do will hopefully run its course sooner than later. 

Maybe try stompin' your own grapes, take out your frustrations and make alcohol beverages at the same time.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> She might just be hittin' up every photographer she can.



I'm positive that's what she's doing. It's still frustrating, haha.



vintagesnaps said:


> Maybe try stompin' your own grapes, take out your frustrations and make alcohol beverages at the same time.



THAT IS A GREAT IDEA!!!!

Someone find me some white grapes!!!!!! :lmao: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 5, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Sending a polite FU is quite easy. Just remember, Caligraphy and some of that heavy bond manilla paper, your all set. Make sure to put some extra flourish on the F. People really appreciate it when you go that extra mile.
> ...



Well then perhaps a less polite version of the FU.  Have you considered parking a jeep on her face?  While not as traditional as some other forms of RSVP, it sure is a lot easier that learning Caligraphy.  just saying


----------



## Designer (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow!  Emily, that was a PERFECTLY composed, VERY PROFESSIONAL response that you can be very proud of.  

I'm kinda glad you didn't spice it up, even though you probably thought about it.


----------



## MGRPhoto (Feb 5, 2014)

I like this thread.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



That depends... would it be automatic or manual transmission?



Designer said:


> Wow!  Emily, that was a PERFECTLY composed, VERY PROFESSIONAL response that you can be very proud of.
> 
> I'm kinda glad you didn't spice it up, even though you probably thought about it.



Hahaha, THANK you. :sillysmi: 

My compromise to spicing it up was... sending a polite response... and then coming here to let out the irritation I had to withhold from said response. :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

MGRPhoto said:


> I like this thread.



HEY. This thread likes you. :thumbup:


----------



## runnah (Feb 5, 2014)

Quick get her some chocolate and a back rub!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 5, 2014)

Chocolate's good with beer. Really! Best of both worlds.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> Quick get her some chocolate and a back rub!



YES. THIS.


----------



## runnah (Feb 5, 2014)

e.rose said:


> YES. THIS.



Foot rubs can be substituted upon request.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > YES. THIS.
> ...



I'm a back rub kinda girl. It's in ALL KINDS of knots from this INCREDIBLY UNCOMFORTABLE chair I have to sit in.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 5, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Well really it depends on how much of a purist you are - now according to Emily Post you really are supposed to be using a manual transmission, since using an automatic really displays to the person in question that you didn't care enough to actually change gears yourself and just let a machine do it for you. However as Dear Abby so wisely pointed out in her column on the subject the person who's face just got parked on rarely if ever seems to care about what is really a fairly esoteric detail, so really an automatic is fine as long as the color of the jeep used doesn't clash with her drapes.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Well then... JEEP IT IS!


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey hey hey now.  You know that venting is not allowed here.  The last person that vented well................ 

This could be cause for a new forum sub-section; called "The Vent".  

Since I know you are PMSing, "Yeah damnit, F that F'n heffa and her runway!"


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Hey hey hey now.  You know that venting is not allowed here.  The last person that vented well................
> 
> This could be cause for a new forum sub-section; called "The Vent".
> 
> Since I know you are PMSing, "Yeah damnit, F that F'n heffa and her runway!"



HAHAHAHA. Thanks for sympathizing. :hug::


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 5, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Hey hey hey now. You know that venting is not allowed here. The last person that vented well................
> 
> This could be cause for a new forum sub-section; called "The Vent".
> 
> Since I know you are PMSing, "Yeah damnit, F that F'n heffa and her runway!"



Ok, well just pointing out, lightsaber beats vent, but PMS beats lightsaber.  When they were talking smack about that little Deathstar deal being the ultimate power in the universe.. well, obviously none of those guys were ever married.  Lol.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 5, 2014)

I always liked the idea of sending a photo of the FUee (if available) with the eyes burned out - kind of voodoo-ish.


----------



## fokker (Feb 5, 2014)

Great, I just love listening to women bitching about whatever the most recent minor inconvenience in their lives was just because it's jam week.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I always liked the idea of sending a photo of the FUee (if available) with the eyes burned out - kind of voodoo-ish.



:lmao:



fokker said:


> Great, I just love listening to women bitching about whatever the most recent minor inconvenience in their lives was just because it's jam week.



Actually... I kinda lied.

It's literally JUST... post "jam week" (Is that in reference to the color or to the action?... or maybe consistency........) -- It's more the fact that I've had a sh*t 2 weeks in general. 

AND THERE'S NO WINE IN MY HOUSE.

Had I received that post wine... I may have simply ignored the whole thing.

But there's no wine.

...and Keith isn't home with the wine for another hour. 

:cheers:


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, we all read basically the same version of your admitted PMS-induced rant from Trish Redda, and others a few weeks back. It was all over reditt, and the click-baitr photo sites.

DON'T GIVE YOUR WORK AWAY FOR FREE : photography

People looking for free shoots from people who put it out there that they have a camera and web site. It's the norm nowadays.

It's called an "offer". Just rejecting it is enough. Unless one needs source material for a blog post. Or a forum post. Then another self-absorbed, lengthy, indignant and defiant open letter of rejection and disdain is in order. We get it. She got it. You gave it to her good.

You sent a polite "eff you" letter to her. But then felt the need to follow it up with something longer and more righteously indignant. It made a great post on TPF, it really did. But the series of "eff you" e-mails sent to Fit Pregnancy magazine was more entertaining. It had a lot more "polite EFF YOU" , and it was with a bigger fish, Fit Pregnancy magazine, which is part of a huge publishing empire.

I would definitely go out and secure a big supply of wine for yourself!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Your a bit of a phsyco i wouldn't want get on the wrong side of you








http://meganjoy.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/hot.jpg


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

Braineack said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Your a bit of a phsyco i wouldn't want get on the wrong side of you
> ...





I approve of this message. :lmao: :bounce:  :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

AND.

I have wine now.

I like, totes, feel better, like ERHMAGHEEEERD.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 5, 2014)

...the best part of that correspondence,was,just how professional the "Eff off" was.I wonder if she ,yet,has figured through it ,all to realize she was told to "Eff off".Very nicely played!! :cheer::cheer:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ...the best part of that correspondence,was,just how professional the "Eff off" was.I wonder if she ,yet,has figured through it ,all to realize she was told to "Eff off".Very nicely played!! :cheer::cheer:



 Thank you, thank you. ::takes a bow:: :lmao:


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out why you would explain what your business model is to her.

First, it's none of her business how you plan on making money. Second, you weren't going to take the gig so, PMS and lack of wine notwithstanding, it's an absolute waste of time and energy.

I dunno', I just don't see a point in doing it...


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 6, 2014)

e.rose said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your lenses are clean. lol
> ...



Just a reference to an angry thread I posted. lol.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 6, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I'm trying to figure out why you would explain what your business model is to her.
> 
> First, it's none of her business how you plan on making money. Second, you weren't going to take the gig so, PMS and lack of wine notwithstanding, it's an absolute waste of time and energy.
> 
> I dunno', I just don't see a point in doing it...



Maybe the color of the Jeep she own's clashes with the woman's drapes?


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out why you would explain what your business model is to her.
> ...



Well, yeah, if she's PMS'ing, I could understand that being a potentially volatile situation...


----------



## e.rose (Feb 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out why you would explain what your business model is to her.
> ...



I don't own a Jeep at all. That's why I'm angry.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 6, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



Aha.. mystery solved!  And she would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for us pesky kids and that meddling dog.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



I'd be more forgiving if there was a cat involved.

I love cats.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 6, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Well when we first put the detective agency together we tried the cat thing, didn't work out so well.  First we spent a lot of time in abandoned buildings, which are just full of mice and other things that kitties like to chase.  Very hard to keep the critter on task with all of those distractions.  The second and probably even larger concern was that we spent an inordinate amount of time packed into that tiny van and almost never popped for a motel room.  Needless to say no matter what kitty litter you chose, this is a very bad situation indeed.

The cats really hated scooby snacks, which just killed our product placement.  Worst of all is that when we finally did discover that the ghost/monster was really just some curmudgeon trying to perpetrate a real estate scam, the cats were just really terrible at feigning surprise.  They pretty much all acted like they really didn't give a crap.  

Of course all of that was bad enough, but the real truth is that none of the cats would have anything to do with Shaggy.  He smelled funny.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...





BEST.

POST RESPONSE.

EVER.


----------



## Rosy (Feb 6, 2014)

gimme your address - ill send you some chocolate!  and a grenade for the a$$bites that tick you off


----------



## e.rose (Feb 6, 2014)

Rosy said:


> gimme your address - ill send you some chocolate!  and a grenade for the a$$bites that tick you off



Hahhaa, yes! :lmao:


----------

